# Saddle Fitters?



## Charlie4519 (11 April 2015)

Hi 
I'm thinking of getting a saddle checked for my new horse and was wondering which fitters to go to, I've seen Manchester Saddlery and it seems a reasonable price. But does anyone recommend one or can tell me who to avoid, (I don't want to pay a fortune for petrol costs because it's only a simple saddle check)
Thanks


----------



## webble (11 April 2015)

Whereabouts are you


----------



## Charlie4519 (11 April 2015)

Alderley edge


----------



## sbloom (13 April 2015)

Get the best you can afford, the fitter is only charging for their time and travel costs and it matters not whether it's just a saddle check, you need someone you can trust so don't discount on call out charges.  Too many people spend cheap and spend twice, and with saddles it's way too important to cut corners.  Vets and physio bills are much more expensive than one fitter call out.


----------



## Charlie4519 (13 April 2015)

Ok great advice thanks do you recommend anyone?


----------



## Firebird Dressage (14 April 2015)

I highly recommend Emma at Crewe Saddlery. She keeps the templates from all the horses and its fascinating to see how much they change over the years.


----------



## smja (14 April 2015)

We use David at Village Saddlery, and have done for years.


----------



## fatpiggy (14 April 2015)

smja said:



			We use David at Village Saddlery, and have done for years.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't!


----------



## Micky (14 April 2015)

Second for david


----------



## mattydog (14 April 2015)

I will second Crewe. Have used them for years for all my horses, including a wussy wb with a "delicate" back.


----------



## dressagelove (15 April 2015)

smja said:



			We use David at Village Saddlery, and have done for years.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't either. Very unhappy with this guy.


----------



## Micky (15 April 2015)

Thank goodness there is a choice of saddlers eh....


----------



## Madam Min (15 April 2015)

mattydog said:



			I will second Crewe. Have used them for years for all my horses, including a wussy wb with a "delicate" back.
		
Click to expand...

I'll 3rd Crewe, Lea and Emma are great!


----------

